# Installation issue of FreeBSD.



## karlo (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello,

Ever since I got my server, I've been having issues installing FreeBSD. The installation takes around 10-12 hours and I have no idea why. Originally, I have Debian Linux installed. I got curious to install FreeBSD because of the positive feedback online. The stability, reliability and memory consumption are superb. I decided to open a ticket and asked by provider about the issue. They said, that it is a server issue and there is nothing they can do about it. My provider is Online.net and my server's specifications are here: http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-scg2 so tell me what you guys think 

By the way, I am only allowed to install FreeBSD 8.1 64-bit, that is the only version of FreeBSD listed in the server control panel admin page.

Thanks.

*UPDATE:* Look at the reply of their customer service:
 


> > Hello Mr,
> >
> > Actually, freebsd 8.1 have no support, so we modify our script to pass to 7.3 or 8.4 freebsd, but actually, you can't install this old version.
> >
> ...



Seriously? Here's the image version of it:


----------



## kpa (Jul 19, 2014)

Find another provider that can offer a supported version of FreeBSD (and probably has more clue as well). FreeBSD 8.1 was discontinued on 31st of July 2012 and is completely unsupported, it will not receive any security or errata fixes:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## fonz (Jul 19, 2014)

karlo said:
			
		

> By the way, I am only allowed to install FreeBSD 8.1 64-bit


Yell at your provider. FreeBSD 8.1 has been EoL (End of Life) for as near as makes no difference two years now.

Unfortunately it will probably be quite difficult to say why the installation is taking so long without knowing what's actually going on. Are you getting any sort of output?


----------



## karlo (Jul 19, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Find another provider that can offer a supported version of FreeBSD (and probably has more clue as well). FreeBSD 8.1 was discontinued on 31st of July 2012 and is completely unsupported, it will not receive any security or errata fixes:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



Exactly my point. They just said, it works fine. I can just do a distribution upgrade after the installation. Apparently, it doesn't. I am currently under Online.net and planning to transfer to Kimsufi.



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> karlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I did, it's either they are insensitive or probably having communication issues since they are French.

This is the only log that I can get.


----------

